# UK iTunes Music Store advert



## marcusr (Jun 14, 2004)

On my way into work today, I saw a new advert on a bus stop in Islington, London.

It's in the normal style of the iPod posters, with an iPod and headphones on it, with a pink background, and says

"iTune Music Store Now Open, for Mac and PC"

So, does that beat the official announcement by a day?


----------



## garymum4d (Jun 14, 2004)

Yep!

Can you take a pic of it and post it on this forum?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, that is excellent news.  That confirms that confirmation...  Yippeee!!! Finally iTMS for the rest of the world.


----------



## marcusr (Jun 14, 2004)

garymum4d said:
			
		

> Yep!
> 
> Can you take a pic of it and post it on this forum?



Yes, I'll take my phone up to it at lunchtime and take a picture, and then try and get it uploaded.


----------



## texanpenguin (Jun 14, 2004)

Well that's iTMSUK confirmed, but what of Australia, Europe, Canada?


----------



## marcusr (Jun 14, 2004)

OK,

Here's a photo of the advert.  The sun was shining directly onto the poster, and it's only a phone camera, but you should be able to make it out: (I think you need to be logged into the site to see attachments)


----------



## brightstorm (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't think it was co-incidental.

Today is the day that od2 press launch their sonicselector.com product that is a windows only wmp9 bloatware app which does what itunes music store does.

http://www.reuters.com/newsArticle.jhtml?type=technologyNews&storyID=5413180

Od2 and apple are in direct competition. IMHO itunes store will be the worst news this week for Od2.

This link was sent to me via od2 staff as i am a mac using ocassional contractor for od2.


----------



## diablojota (Jun 14, 2004)

brightstorm said:
			
		

> I don't think it was co-incidental.
> 
> Today is the day that od2 press launch their sonicselector.com product that is a windows only wmp9 bloatware app which does what itunes music store does.
> 
> ...


First off, welcome to the forum...
second, that is very interesting.  I can't wait till the official announcement, and which countries are affected.


----------



## garymum4d (Jun 14, 2004)

my Son has just rung me so say he's seen the bus stop ad in Southend-on sea, Essex, UK

Rock On!


----------



## diablojota (Jun 14, 2004)

I wonder if Apple is going to gun down their advertising firm in the UK for spilling the beans a day too early...


----------



## monktus (Jun 14, 2004)

I wouldn't think it would be the agency's fault, probably the company distributing the posters, but, woo!


----------



## brightstorm (Jun 14, 2004)

here's more news about the sonicsselector launch.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/music/3805487.stm

When I was working on this product earlier in the year, we were looking at iTunes store as inspiration for the sonicselector functionality.

As the sonicselector product is based on wmp9/10 then it carries a lot of bloat. The integration with wmp is not that pretty, as wmp can be a bit clunky.

Check out the screenshots on www.sonicselector.com for more info.

ITunes store integration with iTunes player is far more impressive.

I'm much looking forward to iTunes store. As I'm spending around 60-80 GMP on cd's ATM then it could be a money saver...


----------



## fryke (Jun 14, 2004)

What's the URL below the iPod on that poster? Can't read it...


----------



## jobsen_ski (Jun 14, 2004)

well it looks like it might be a bit of a let down (the store and the artists on it) 

http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/index.cfm?NewsID=8905

this is crap! I mean Travis, Basement Jaxx, Franz Ferdinand, Dizzee Rascal, So Solid Crew, The White Stripes are all some of my favourite bands - some of them (if not all) are avalible from the US store!

I think (judging by the news story) appl (soory couldnt resist [m$]) is just geting down right gready!


----------



## monktus (Jun 14, 2004)

Bad news. Apple have to give a good deal to AIM, otherwise they (and us) will miss out on a lot of important music. The comment from Six Degrees is worrying too as there are also a lot of US labels that have successful bands in the UK and are handled by the likes of Domino, Matador and Beggar's Banquet. Come on Apple, if you can sort out a deal with Kill Rock Stars then why can't you do the same with British labels?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jun 14, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> What's the URL below the iPod on that poster? Can't read it...



http://www.apple.com/uk I think


----------



## garymum4d (Jun 15, 2004)

These deals will be thrashed out sooner or later (the sooner the better) 
So lets just get iTMS online TODAY with no more delays and add the Indie stuff as soon as possible


----------



## speedfreak (Jun 15, 2004)

Interesting that PC comes before MAC on that poster.  Does that seem weird to anyone else? It is always the other way around.


----------



## marcusr (Jun 15, 2004)

I thought it was strange to put PC before Mac too - when I typed the words from memory the first time, I put Mac and PC, it was only when I went back to take the photo I saw it was the other wa around.


----------



## gigapet (Jun 15, 2004)

Hmmm... I was giving this some thought yesterday evening after I'd heard the news about the launch of iTMS in the UK and I've discovered that I'm in two minds regarding the problems Apple are having with the independent labels. I have always been an advocate of the 'little guy' and will usually take their side in disputes with the larger corporations so I'm in a quandary. I have been waiting for iTMS since the beginning and the fact that it's finally within reach is a joy but, and it's a pretty fat but, I have to say that, if my understanding of the situation is correct, I'm with the indie labels on this one. As much as I like Apple they are the big boys in this one and I'm pretty certain they are throwing their weight around.
Aside from this, I'm wondering how much tracks and albums will cost? If they're $0.99 and around $9 respectively in the U.S. then it's safe to assume that they'll be the same here in the U.K. Not that bad if you're buying tracks but if you're buying an album it would seem to be cheaper to get it from Amazon and rip it. That way you have the best of both worlds. Also as Warp Records have their own download site that is quite frankly beautiful, amazingly easy to use and cheaper, ('Louden Up Now!!! is $9.90 on iTMS but only £6.99 on bleep.com), I think it's not a massive leap to think maybe these indie labels may create their own download sites. I for one would welcome that, but as I said, I'd love to see Apple succeed. See my dilemma?


----------



## marcusr (Jun 15, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> What's the URL below the iPod on that poster? Can't read it...


Just checked it this morning - itunes.com/uk


----------



## garymum4d (Jun 15, 2004)

Anouncement today in london at 11am

http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/index.cfm?NewsID=8906


----------



## fryke (Jun 15, 2004)

$9.90 but only £6.99? Check your scales, but I think 6 pounds 99 are a bit more than 10 dollars... I see more than your dilemma... 

99 US cents are more or less CHF 1.27 right now. Now my question is: Would I _pay_ 1.50 per track? I guess so. It's still a good deal, and if an album costs 15.00, it's still cheaper than albums in stores here in Switzerland. We'll see, we'll see.


----------



## gigapet (Jun 15, 2004)

The point I was making regarding cost is that if they go with costs based on the stock markets then, yes, $9.99 will be closer to £6.00 but that's not always the case. All that aside the BBC Breakfast program has just run a feature on this using the launch of iTMS as a focus and it raised a valuable point. What becomes of the artists right to release their works in the way they'd like it to be heard? Surely when artists create an album it's a gestalt entity, viewing part of a triptych is nice but it makes a lot more sense and has more impact when viewed as part of the whole. If one can simply 'snap off' a track does that change anything? I understand that the Red Hot Chilli Peppers have done something about this.


----------

